

Feedback for MVP of my first version of website - Deepak_Kevat

Hey all!
I have launched my first version of product. It was tough to decide the minimum viable product for the product. 
So, I have launched it soon to get early feedback instead of late launch. Link to website is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.passonate.com&#x2F; . 
It is a platform that focus to connect passionate or like-minded people around. &quot;Its linkedin for Passionate people&quot;
Hope you like the MVP and provide feedback that help me to iterate the product.
======
cdvonstinkpot
Try this for what you're after:
[http://www.criticue.com/](http://www.criticue.com/)

~~~
Deepak_Kevat
Thanks! I will go through it. And it would be helpful, if you can give
feedback on idea. Thanks for the suggestions.

